# Freakin Sheriffs



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

So the other day at about 0530 Hrs I get a phone call at the station from a guy ID'ing himself as Deputy _ _ _ _ _ of the Middlesex Sheriffs office. He and his partner are in the town to serve a warrant on a guy and were just letting us know they were in town.

So I tell him I will send my guys down to assist. The Freakin Deputy tells me, we don't need anyone, just a courtesy call. Well pardon the fudge out of me! You don't have the courtesy to stop in before you go there, what kind of tactics is that? We don't need anyone....You are in "MY TOWN" and serving a warrant and don't need back-up "C'MON". Who the hell do these guys think they are?

I sent my two guys down to assist. They go to the door and low and behold the guy hasn't lived there for over a year. Nice intell. I know a couple MCS guys (Good guys) and they said this is SOP. Has anyone else had dealings like this with the MCSO. Just curious.

Ogzee28


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

What exactly is your complaint, the fact the sheriff's didn't request your officers to assist them?? How many LEO's does it take to make a warrant arrest?? You received the courtesy call, making your agency aware of their presence in "YOUR TOWN", what more do you need??


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

PCSD has the same SOP as in a courtesy phone call. If this was a capias or civil arrest warrant, then usually the two deputies are enough to handle it. I dont think he was busting your balls, I think he was saying there was no need so you could keep your guys on the street.


----------



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok to begin with let me start off by saying I know that two deputies can handle and serve a piece of paper. My problem is with how they called it in. When any other agency has come to my little hamlet to serve paperwork they have the courtesy to stop in advise were they will be, request a local to be there for presence and assist. 

They don't go to the location wait infront of the house were they are supposed to be serving said warrant call the local department and say "We are about to serve a warrant at this location and just letting you know." My problem is the tactics. What other Deputy/Officer would go directly infront of the house (actually infornt of the suspects driveway) and make a phone call. Then just wait there until one of my guys arrive (5-8 minutes). 

I am not one of the usual sheriff basher, but I was stunned when they pulled this one. I know a couple Deputies (Good guys) and they are squared away. Maybe I am wrong and we are just lucky that the other local PD's & MSP always stop in and request us to assist. 

Ogzee28:t:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

If you don't like their tactics, then don't send any of your people to help them, which is apparently what they want anyway.

Problem solved.


----------



## onetime (May 20, 2005)

Well, you have said you are not "usual" Sheriff basher, but it seems as though you are doing a pretty good job doing so here. As far as tactics go, how do you know where the two deputies made the call from? What was the warrant for? I do have to say that whenever I have served any type of warrant there where more than two uniforms there. So maybe you should stick to pulling cars over in your "little hamlet" and leave the monday morning quarterbacking of tactics to someone else.


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> If you don't like their tactics, then don't send any of your people to help them, which is apparently what they want anyway.
> 
> Problem solved.


The problem with that is it could become my problem when family members or buddies object to their loved one being taken into custody....the sh** hits the fan....do the deputies call for help via their portable radios?...where does their back-up come from?... more than likely their dispatcher will be calling the PD by phone and requesting assistance...so there's already been a delay....now our guys have to risk injury to themselves and the public by rushing to an "officer" in trouble call...better to be there from the start...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> The problem with that is it could become my problem when family members or buddies object to their loved one being taken into custody....the sh** hits the fan....do the deputies call for help via their portable radios?...


As a matter of courtesy, and safety, I always call the local PD and request at least one officer for back up when serving warrants....think about it:
1. Its their town and they are most likely to have the most up-to-date intelligence on the address and person(s) living there. Wouldn't you like to know if some sh*trag bikers moved into the house last month BEFORE you pull your "Starsky & Hutch" act on the front door.
2. You wouldn't want to spoil any operations they have going, like surveillance or controlled buys they have going on....nothing like f*cking up weeks of work for some stupid civil process.
3. They have the quickest and most direct access to back-up units and EMS in case someone gets hurt...remember no one is invincible. 
4. Local PD's would have the best idea about the geography and best way to seal off a house or apartment building.

It sounds like these two deputies sacrificed safety for the sake of their pride. Never forget that the cardinal rule of law enforcement is for you to go home at the end of your shift. Besides, 2 persons sounds a bit light for warrant service...if you had to do a room-to-room search of a house 4-5 officers would be a lot better and safer.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

They call but don't want any help..Until of course they are running through yards,up and down streets they don't know and then it's too late...It's also too late when the whole house empties out at them or the shitbags buddies don't want to let their pal go with the deputies...Or maybe the bad guy just kicks their ass..

Perfect example as to why the majority of the hacks out there are unqualified for the job...They don't know crap about doing it but* they pretend they do*...In all of my years on this job I have never had another state,local or federal agency say no to an offer of help when they are in someone elses city or town nor have they been turned down. Only the county clowns... My personal favorite is the call to assist the deputies because someone screwed on them or someone is fighting with them..Wait a minute. Why didn't they call first?..Its just not the smart thing to do and anyone with an inkling of experience or a clue and even some of our more less than street wise federal cousins aren't that stupid...

It's all about their ego..I have noticed how poorly they operate and I think some of them are self conscious of it...It will be great when they get one of themselves killed or even worse one of the real cops coming to help them or maybe some poor civilian caught in the middle of it gets hurt or offed...No parade or tax fraud marine unit will shine that sneaker...But then again it will be too late..Priceless as usual..


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

The RP,

I'm sure you were being a bit tounge and cheek, but: "It will be great when they get one of themselves killed or..." That's a little disturbing.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

"My Town" v. "Their County"... who cares. That's like telling MSP that "this is my town"... That's nice, it's their state. Get a grip. They called and gave a heads up. If they needed help they would have asked. Frankly, I could care less about that little crap unless they are planning a SWAT type raid, then it would be good to know.

When I do investigations in other towns, I go to the PD first. If the person I'm looking to talk to is shady, then I may ask if an Officer is available. Sometimes I may ask them to come just so I can follow them as I'm not positive where I'm going (street location) to begin with. If I have a warrant, I always get an Officer from that PD to come with with me.


----------



## sylvester (Dec 17, 2005)

why aren't the local and/or state police serving these warrants and wouldn't it be a better use of manpower to have these county employees working inside the local jail....?


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

sylvester said:


> why aren't the local and/or state police serving these warrants and wouldn't it be a better use of manpower to have these county employees working inside the local jail....?


And that my friends will open the biggest can of worms.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

There are many PD's that don't have the man power to serve all the warrants. There are alot of towns with TONS (hundreds) of outstanding warrants.

Taz, I hear the can opener....


----------

